# mysql tables? i might have dropped a table? how to rebuild

## cwc

I was using phpMyAdmin and I might have dropped a table from the mysql database.

Looks like I dropped " columns_priv"

Did I delete a table?  How to I recover a deleted table?

Here is my list of tables in the mysql database:  (22 total)

mysql> show tables;

+---------------------------+

| Tables_in_mysql           |

+---------------------------+

| db                        |

| event                     |

| func                      |

| general_log               |

| help_category             |

| help_keyword              |

| help_relation             |

| help_topic                |

| host                      |

| ndb_binlog_index          |

| plugin                    |

| proc                      |

| procs_priv                |

| servers                   |

| slow_log                  |

| tables_priv               |

| time_zone                 |

| time_zone_leap_second     |

| time_zone_name            |

| time_zone_transition      |

| time_zone_transition_type |

| user                      |

+---------------------------+

22 rows in set (0.00 sec)

mysql>

----------

## cwc

this might have done the trick

azzerare bin # pwd

/usr/bin

#mysql_install_db 

Installing MySQL system tables...

OK

Filling help tables...

OK

To start mysqld at boot time you have to copy

support-files/mysql.server to the right place for your system

PLEASE REMEMBER TO SET A PASSWORD FOR THE MySQL root USER !

To do so, start the server, then issue the following commands:

/usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'

/usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h azzerare password 'new-password'

Alternatively you can run:

/usr/bin/mysql_secure_installation

which will also give you the option of removing the test

databases and anonymous user created by default.  This is

strongly recommended for production servers.

See the manual for more instructions.

You can start the MySQL daemon with:

cd /usr ; /usr/bin/mysqld_safe &

You can test the MySQL daemon with mysql-test-run.pl

cd /usr/mysql-test ; perl mysql-test-run.pl

Please report any problems with the /usr/scripts/mysqlbug script!

azzerare bin #

----------

